
Coronavirus: Genes may explain why some face greater danger than others - protomyth
https://www.foxnews.com/health/coronavirus-genes-may-explain-why-some-face-greater-danger-than-others
======
morninglight
This "news" article exemplifies the specious yellow journalism that surrounds
COVID-19. For example, it repeats a rumor, based on unconfirmed data from
China, that people with type A blood have a significantly higher risk for
acquiring COVID-19 compared with non-A blood groups. The article was
apparently intended to frighten people with type A blood. Otherwise, they
might have investigated the data being compiled in the U.S.

COVID-19 tests may be new, but routine blood typing has been around for a very
long time. With 20,000 COVID-19 deaths currently being reported in the U.S.,
we would suspect that the blood group data would be available anonymously for
thousands of them without delaying for publication in a peer-reviewed journal.

